# Brown algea, high phosphate



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi guys. Here it is:

Mature (~1yr) planted freshwater tank 10 gal w/ dual filtration (gravel filter and canister) and 3 gal refugium.

I'm at work so I can't post the chemistry, now. I'm fairly certain the neighborhood looks like this: GH: REALLY HIGH (titres are always off the chart) KH ~51 pH 7 - 7.5, NH[34] 0.25ppm NO2 0ppm NO3 ~25ppm

using excel, dry ferts and a dash of flourish occasionally.

cherry shrimp, corys, barbs and guoramis 6 fish total

really high phosphate levels.

just added more light

BANG! huge brown algal bloom. plants are now rusty (wisteria, pennywort, sword and anubias)

...which is to be expected. Here comes the question.

Will the algea metabolize the phosphates? If so I'll just "let it work"

otherwise, does anybody have experience using seachem's "phos-zorb" product?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure on either account - lack of experience with Phos-Zorb and also currently battling high phosphates and brown algae, so we'll see and whoever gets the best response should fill the other in!

I just started adding additional nitrates since mine were completely zeroed out in hopes I can get my plants everything they need and can work the phosphates out of the water themselves. And I'm leaving my algae to the shrimp, so we shall see...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The easiest way to lower high phosphates is through water changes. I would change 10% of your water every day for a week and that should lower your phosphates. Remember that excess phospates is one of the main reasons for Algae Blooms in Lakes and the Ocean. Make sure you test your Tap water for Phosphates. If it has them, make water changes with RO or Distilled water.


----------



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. From what I see on the web, lots of new tank owners apparently suffer brown algae blooms in the 3-5 month range. Most of the advice I see says, "just wait, it will go"

From this, I infer the algae is "eating" whatever caused the bloom. So, for now, I'll wait.

I love the 10%daily water change idea, though. I'll certainly give that a shot. Couldn't hurt and might very well help.

One last comment irt cherry shrimp: Mine don't seem to enjoy brown algae.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The brown algae can come from an underlit tank...been there myself. The single biggest thing I did to get my tank under control (125g) and away from any type of algae was to have a big amount of fast growing plants. Fast growing plants will use up the nutrients in the water much faster and help achieve balance. I only had this issue with one of my tanks.

What type of light do you have?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> The single biggest thing I did to get my tank under control (125g) and away from any type of algae was to have a big amount of fast growing plants. Fast growing plants will use up the nutrients in the water much faster and help achieve balance.


I've got enough wisteria and giant hygro plants in my 29 gallon to choke a horse, and yet I'm still having brown algae issues. Maybe it's the light - I'm running 48 Watts of T5 over a tall tank, and there's tiger lotus pads, floating riccia fluitens, and frogsbit to contend with before the light reaches the middle and lower water column.

My RCS love the algae, as do my African Dawrf Frogs, but they only like the stuff they can get to without being overly exposed or subjected to much current.


----------



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just switched from LED lights to a homebuilt CFL fixture. Pretty disappointed in the LED fixture - not robust at all. The LEDs, themselves, are bombproof. Tthe enclosure wasn't watertight, though, and the circuitry's been heavily degraded by oxidation and salting. So much for high tech in this case...

I'm now running 90W of high intensity light (one daylight phosphor @60W and one Soft white @ 30W to round the spectrum and provide a nice "sunset" effect if I want a dimmer tank while I watch TV). 
into a 10g tall tank which should be well more than I need. 

Which plants would you recommend as "fast growing"? I need a few more anyway 

thanks again


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most, or least from the ones I seem to read about, stem plants are fast growers. Anacharis, Wisteria, Vals, Java moss....all fast growers. Many of them out there, but most you'd need to identify a good source. Ebay, plant selling websites, forum members here, all good sources.


----------



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks again, everybody. The tank is extremely clear, now. 

Changed 10% every two days for the last week, or so. The algae growth halted and stagnated, and I was able to wipe it away easily after about 6 days. The water remains clear and bright, at the moment.

Unfortunately, my otto bought the farm. Not sure if it was related to the water changes or not. The other fish (gouramis, barbs, corys and a tetra) are all fine.


----------

